# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  The limestone forest of Jambusan

## kuching

Oct. 5, 2008. It's a beautiful sunday morning to shoot insects & plants in the limestone outcrop of Jambusan.


The limestone outcrop:






Limestone boulders:




Jungle Mike in the limestone forest:





Everyone is busy looking for insects for photo shooting:




The hill paddy field:

----------


## kuching

Hill paddy. (The rice is white-purple coloured)




unidentified species.





Assassin bug (_Triatoma_ sp.)




Juvenile of a cricket





Rice bug (_Leptocorisa acuta_)





Stink bug

----------


## kuching

Juvenile of stick insect.




Probably a crab spider.








Weevil





Pill millipede (2 cm long only)




When it is disturbed, it'll roll up its body to protect itself:

----------


## kuching

A wasp.





Unidentified species of butterfly.




Cricket.




Green rhino snail, _Rhinocochlis nasuta_  





Unidentified species of snail.




The "hairy" snail of Borneo : _Cyclotus biciliatus_

----------


## kuching

Spotted-leaf beetle.




White spider waiting for its prey:




Caterpillar




Hairy caterpillar




Cup fungus (_Cookeina sulcipes_)

----------


## kuching

Mushroom




fruits of rattan palm





introduced species....




Jewel orchid, _Malaxis_  sp.





wild orchid, _Eria_  sp. ??

----------


## kuching

Arum (_Amorphophallus brachyphyllus_)




Unidentified species (flowers & fruits):




Inflorescence of a species of _Piper_.





THE END>>>> Thanks for viewing.

----------

